# Kernel Panic while compiling webkit-gtk.

## caaarlos

I'm trying to emerge webkit-gtk, but after 3~5h compiling I get a kernel panic.

Error message: 

```
kernel offset disabled

kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init

```

This is my kernel config: https://bpaste.net/show/6a9936b25734

And this is emerge --info "=net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37": https://bpaste.net/show/d5f01541fbd4

----------

## eccerr0r

Most likely hardware problem.  Webkit-gtk is one of the nastiest programs to compile.

- check cooling

- disable overclocking

- run single threaded

- ram test

- power supply test

- different hardware.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

caaarlos,

The build log would be useful. Put it on a pastebin site with wgetpaste and post the link.

----------

## caaarlos

Strange, I changed to one thread and a got a kernel panic, but I with two threads it worked and webkit-gtk is installed. Is this just 'luck' or using two threads will never give a kernel panic again?  

NeddySeagoon, since it was installed correctly I did not find my build.log

----------

## tomtom69

Are you sure you ran single threaded (-j1) when the build crashed?

Webkit build eats a lot of RAM. Even with 4GB RAM webkit-gtk needs a lot of swap when building with more threads. -j3 crashed here with 4GB RAM and 4GB swap because of memory lack, but built successfully with -j1.

----------

## khayyam

caaarlos, tomtom69, et al ...

you will also reduce the ram usage significantly by removing '-pipe' from CFLAGS (ie, via package.env).

best ... khay

----------

## eccerr0r

 *caaarlos wrote:*   

> Strange, I changed to one thread and a got a kernel panic, but I with two threads it worked and webkit-gtk is installed. Is this just 'luck' or using two threads will never give a kernel panic again?

 

I would probably have to attribute it to random variance - or so called "luck".  No idea whether or not it will crash some other time with two threads or not.  Should still look into possible machine issues.

----------

## toralf

 *caaarlos wrote:*   

> Strange, I changed to one thread and a got a kernel panic, but I with two threads it worked 

 erratic behaviour, not good. I'd advice a memcheck and/or a newer kernel.

----------

## khayyam

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *caaarlos wrote:*   Strange, I changed to one thread and a got a kernel panic, but I with two threads it worked  
> 
> erratic behaviour, not good. I'd advice a memcheck and/or a newer kernel.

 

toralf ... perhaps, but memory usage changes, the fact that it is "erratic" may be due to whatever else happened to be using system resources at those particular times.

best ... khay

----------

## caaarlos

Yes, I'm sure that I was running on just one thread. khayyam, I'm not using pipe...  

My hard drive has a led and this led is yellow. When my system reads or write on it, this led goes red. So, when I get a kernel panic the led stays red and don't change it color until I manually remove my hard drive cable. If just reboot my sytem, it continues red and don't start grub. Could it be a hard drive problem?

----------

